# How do I remove the rear seats in my A3?



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

How do I remove the rear seats in my A3? I want to take the backrest and the bottom seating part completely out of the vehicle because I need to fill the back of the car up with luggage for a 2,000 mile drive and I don't want the leather seats to get messed up from being folded up on each other with heavy stuff on top for days. Thanks.


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

Bump. There is no obvious way to do this.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

I've seen the bottom seat part come off by pulling hard at the front bottom edge.
You might want to call or visit your salesperson or service advisor there. They should be able to assist you.


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks. I'm afraid to just start pulling on things. In my R32 there was actually a handle to pull the bottom of the seat up, then the back piece could be remove from there.


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

Got it solved. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kennyA3 (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (ProPedderKustoms)*

are you gonna share? please!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (kennyA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kennyA3* »_are you gonna share? please!

He used the Bentley manual.















*sparx*


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Bump for a little DIY info...?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

the bottom part takes all of about 10-15 seconds to remove. I could not for the life of me figure out how to remove the vertical back of the seat when i was at the track so i just folded them down.


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

For the back rests you must remove the rear cargo mat and fold the back rests down. In between the 2/3 backrest and the 1/3 backrest you will see a black plastic cover, which is covering a metal device that holds the middle of the seats to the car. You must pull this black plastic cover off in the direction of the top rear of the car [this is hard to do]. This you will need a torx screwdriver [I forget the size] to unscrew the metal device, which will open to allow the seats to be removed. From there it is pretty evident what needs to happen to take the seats out. On a side note, you will have to unbolt the bottom bracket that holds the rear middle seat belt to the chassis if you want to remove the 2/3 backrest from the vehicle. Hope that helps!


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_the bottom part takes all of about 10-15 seconds to remove. I could not for the life of me figure out how to remove the vertical back of the seat when i was at the track so i just folded them down.

Do the seat backs fold flat when the bottom is removed?


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

Sort of. But then the leather is resting on a metal surface. The whole purpose of me removing the rear seats was to prevent the leather from getting ****ed when headed cross-country with stuff in the back.


----------



## Damn Newbie (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (ProPedderKustoms)*

Do you have any pictures of the process/result?
Thanks!


----------



## ProPedderKustoms (Feb 20, 2004)

Nope, sorry. I didn't think to take pictures when I was doing it and it was sort of a PITA to get it all done. I can give you my cell # if you need help - just IM me.


----------

